# Goose Tried to Land on Me Saturday



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The pic doesn't do justice as it's scaled down - but taking these shots beats a shotgun every time IMO. Too bad I ran out of card room that day!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Nice pic! Any closer and you could tell the gender!

Chris


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Nice...
So where's the pic of the one that landed in your blind with you on Sunday??


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

dblkluk you weren't joking... you really can see its ---hole!!


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Seems to be a trend, I think the geese are starting to attack!! (Notice the bird on the left taking a round)


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks for sharing, I love these pictures far more than any amount of dead birds on the ground-same with GB video he posted

:bartime:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> Nice...
> So where's the pic of the one that landed in your blind with you on Sunday??


We've got good video footage of it. 8) Soon enough, soon enough.

BTW, I am going up to the lodge this weekend, so count me in.


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

Sweet Pics!!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

No bands. :lol:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Excellent!!! Thanks for posting


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

okay i give up on trying to post pics in the forums!!!

Nice pics to you other guys who shared! :beer:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

okay i lied, i didn't give up

Another foot or two to the right and TripleB woulda had someone knockin on his front door


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

These pictures are awsome. I wish USA... Would have had the picture of the hen mallard that landed on his blind.

Two weeks ago we had a drake attack a robo. Knocked it over. Then I knocked him over! :lol:

I need to start bringing a better camera in the blind. The little point and shoot isn't quite fast enough for these action shots.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Well since you like them so much here is another.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

would it still be called hunting if you can grab them out of the air? or would that be called catching?

I sense a new sport in the making


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I was just thinking the same thing.^ :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

At the last second it turned a couple feet and almost landed on dblkluk. He claimed it was grazing the blind by his head.


----------

